# Please Sign and Share! Trying to END BSL in Ontario!



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Despite passing Bill 16 through the Legislature at second reading with all party support, as well as passing through Committee, Dalton McGuinty killed Bill 16 when he prorogued the Legislature.

However, it is fully within Premier Kathleen Wynne's power to reconstitute Bill 16 as it was the day McGuinty prorogued. Tell the new Premier to put Bill 16 back on the Order Paper for Third Reading so that it can be voted on immediately. 

*Sign the petition below and share with all of your friends and family.*

*A Petition to the Legislative Assembly of Ontario*​ 
*WHEREAS* currently the law takes the onus off of owners that raise violent dogs by making it appear that violence is a matter of genetics;​ 
*AND WHEREAS* the Dog Owner’s Liability Act does not clearly define a pit bull, nor is it enforced equally across the province as pit bulls are not an acknowledged breed;​ 
*WE the undersigned petition the Legislative Assembly of Ontario as follows: *That the government brings Bill 16 Public Safety Related to Dogs Statute Law Amendment Act, 2011 back for third Reading.​ 
Petitions - Randy Hillier​ 
*Thank-you.*  aw:​


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Done and posted on facebook


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

signed


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Done and posted on facebook


Thank-you so much for signing  
That’s fantastic and greatly appreciated that you posted it on FB, too!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> signed


Thank-you so much! 
Individually, we are one drop. Together, we are an ocean.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Signed!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

You don't have to live in Ontario in order to sign?


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

shadow mum said:


> Signed!!


Thank you for your support!!
I truly appreciate it


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Nigel said:


> You don't have to live in Ontario in order to sign?


Nigel, I believe the petition is open for anyone to sign, no matter where you live  Someone did asked that on a FB page I was viewing, unfortunately no one answered the person. I haven’t been able to find anything anywhere that states it is only for Ontario-residents. After all, BSL effects everyone no matter where you live. An excellent example is Toronto Blue Jays starting pitcher Mark Buehrle has recently had to leave his family behind in the US because their beautiful Pitbull Slater isn’t allowed here. I know people who live outside of Ontario, in Canada and the US that will cannot and will not visit Ontario because of their beloved dogs. Other friends have moved outside of Ontario because they are sick of having their dogs discriminated against and having to muzzle their harmless, sweet senior dogs. Please sign the petition, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Signed!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Signed!


Thank you Nigel! 
Every signature helps!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Signed


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Signed


Thank you so much! Your signature is truly valued!


----------



## GSD Crazed (Mar 14, 2013)

Signed!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

GSD Crazed said:


> Signed!


*Thank you so much!* 

As of right now, we are currently seeking another 1,395 wonderful, lovely signatures! Each and everyone counts and is truly appreciated! 

:gsdbeggin:


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I also sincerely thank everyone for their signatures! I live in ontario with a grandfathered pit bull and we have been fighting this ban since before they put it in place. Hopefully someday it will finally end.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Signed! We have a pitbull also and it has beened tried to ban them in some cities here.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Signed and posted to FB and Twitter


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Mikelia said:


> I also sincerely thank everyone for their signatures! I live in ontario with a grandfathered pit bull and we have been fighting this ban since before they put it in place. Hopefully someday it will finally end.


Thank you so much Mikelia for your ongoing support in ending BSL! We are in the same boat, I’ve loved Pitbulls, Staffies, and AmStaffs for as long as I can remember. I’ve been involved in Bully rescue for nearly 11 years and it kills me that this horrid ban was ever put in place. I hope and pray with all my heart that this will be the time we’ll be able to repeal it and let these beautiful dogs live freely. I wish your bully a long, happy and healthy life! You’re very lucky to have one in your life!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> Signed! We have a pitbull also and it has beened tried to ban them in some cities here.


Thank you so much readaboutdogs for all of your support!  
I truly hope with all of my heart, that you and your beautiful dog never, ever have to deal with BSL. Give your Pitbull a big hug from me!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Tulip said:


> Signed and posted to FB and Twitter


Wow! Thank you so much Tulip, for all of your help & support!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It would be nice if all of the 429ish people on here that looked at this thread signed and shared too....Just my opinion


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

signed


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

llombardo said:


> It would be nice if all of the 429ish people on here that looked at this thread signed and shared too....Just my opinion


That would be a dream come true for me! :happyboogie: No animal should ever be discriminated against and/or die simply because of the way they look. 

Thank you for your support llombardo, I recall that you were the first one to sign & share


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

damaya said:


> signed


Thank you so, so much damaya! 
Your support is greatly appreciated!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Touie said:


> That would be a dream come true for me! :happyboogie: No animal should ever be discriminated against and/or die simply because of the way they look.
> 
> Thank you for your support llombardo, I recall that you were the first one to sign & share


I'm 1000% against BSL. They should have something that bans certain people from owning dogs period


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I'm 1000% against BSL. They should have something that bans certain people from owning dogs period


There are so many things that are ridiculously wrong and unethical about BSL that I could write a greatly detailed novel, although I’m sure you already know that  I completely agree with everything you’ve said! LOL - Yes, I know quite a few people I’d like to ban from owning animals!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Signed, BSL is bad for everyone.


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

kiya said:


> Signed, BSL is bad for everyone.


Thank you so much kiya for your support! 
I agree with you entirely!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello German Shepherd Forum Readers & Friends!

It’s been a little while since I’ve been on here, 
although after receiving the following email yesterday, 
I thought I’d post a little update here/the email I received…

_I'm writing to thank you for your support of ending breed specific legislation in Ontario and for signing my petition to bring back my Bill to end it once and for all. __I fully understand that the legislative process in this Province can be confusing and I thought it might be helpful to explain to you the difficult place our Bill is in. __Last session in the Legislature, my Bill to repeal BSL, as you may remember, passed through first reading, second reading and a legislative committee. The only step left was for the Bill to be voted on one final time at third reading. Unfortunately, only the Government can call a Bill for third reading. It is a legislative power that only the Government possesses. When Premier McGuinty resigned and prorogued the Legislature last October, our Bill died in the process. __So, where does that leave us? Well, we're sort of between a rock and a hard place. Many of you have asked me why I simply don't reintroduce the Bill. The reality is that while I can and may still do just that, we will find ourselves stuck at the same roadblock if we take that path. Given the current minority parliament, we would probably be able to get a new Bill back through first reading, second reading and committee. Unfortunately, we would still be stuck waiting on the Government to call it for third reading. __So, what can we do to end BSL? The only way that we'll ever get the Liberals to call this Bill is for them to see just the outrage that everyday families have with BSL. They need to see that everyone is fed up with it. __This is where you can help me end BSL. With your help, over 6,800 people have signed my petition to recall my Bull to repeal BSL for third reading. __That's a good start, but we need to reach out to as many people as possible. Please continue to share the petition and push it out to new people who also share our concern. __But that's not all we need to do. As I've been doing for the past two years, I've been making your concerns known through the halls of Queen's Park and trying to exercise every possible avenue for BSL's repeal. As well, I have been introducing petitions to repeal breed specific legislation __and let our politicians know what you want. __Together we will get this awful law repealed._

_Randy Hillier, MPP _
_http://www.randyhilliermpp.com/_

Currently, the number of signatures on the anti-BSL petition is 7,030! Which means we still need 470 more! On behalf of myself and all of the bully-lovers in Ontario, we greatly appreciate each and every single signature! Remember, BSL effects EVERYONE! From Lab mix owners to Mastiff or Bulldog-mix owners, even large Jack Russell Terrier mixes and Chihuahua mixes can easily fall under the “substantially similar” section of the BSL in Ontario. Pitbulls, AmStaffs and Staffies are beautiful dogs and do not deserve to die because of the way they look. First it is these three breeds, next it could be German Shepherds, Rottweilers, Dobermans and Mastiffs to be banned. Any breed of dog can bite or show signs of aggression, as we all know, but it is how they are brought up and treated that shapes their temperament, not their breed. Even then, when brought up abused these incredible dogs never fail to amaze me with their ability to still show love and trust humans that have failed them so greatly. John Sawhill said that “A society is defined not only by what it creates, but by what it refuses to destroy.” 

PLEASE HELP OUR SOCIETY BE DEFINED BY REFUSING TO DESTROY THESE BEAUTIFUL BULLIES! 

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH! 
Please sign and share via email, Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, word of mouth, etc!!!


----------



## Touie (Sep 10, 2011)

Touie said:


> _With your help, over 6,800 people have signed my petition to recall my *Bull* to repeal BSL for third reading. _


*_Bill_* My mistake.


----------

